# Brit expats 'leaving Spain in droves'



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

*Is this all fake news? Brit tourists are not expats, or are they?*

Brit expats 'leaving Spain in droves' as retirees abandon Costa del Sol

*4 Oct 2021*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> *Is this all fake news? Brit tourists are not expats, or are they?*
> 
> Brit expats 'leaving Spain in droves' as retirees abandon Costa del Sol
> 
> *4 Oct 2021*


Of course they aren't.

Sadly some of the UK press doesn't seem to unsderstand the difference.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> Of course they aren't.
> 
> Sadly some of the UK press doesn't seem to unsderstand the difference.


Old news too, was in all the papers weeks ago. there has always been retirees returning for various reasons. They will still come and go.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

The article seems to be referring to UK tourists' 90-day limited stay after BREXIT, but I thought 90 days stay applied pre-BREXIT.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> The article seems to be referring to UK tourists' 90-day limited stay after BREXIT, but I thought 90 days stay applied pre-BREXIT.


In theory yes, you were supposed to register as resident after 90 days before Brexit. But in practice there was no way of checking and no way of expelling people unless they committed a crime. 

The EU Freedom of Movement allows citizens of member states to live where they like - but in certain countries (Spain included) if you don't register, you don't get the same benefits as Spanish citizens.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> In theory yes, you were supposed to register as resident after 90 days before Brexit. But in practice there was no way of checking and no way of expelling people unless they committed a crime.
> 
> The EU Freedom of Movement allows citizens of member states to live where they like - but in certain countries (Spain included) if you don't register, you don't get the same benefits as Spanish citizens.


What benefits have Brit tourists lost? They still have EHIC or now called GHIC. What benefits have changed for pre-BREXIT Brit Residents? Why are any Brits, tourists, or residents leaving Spain in droves, is this a Candid Camera story?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> What benefits have Brit tourists lost? They still have EHIC or now called GHIC. What benefits have changed for pre-BREXIT Brit Residents? Why are any Brits, tourists, or residents leaving Spain in droves, is this a Candid Camera story?


It refers to so-called 'swallows' who used to come to Spain for the winter, & second home owners. Both of which are tourists. 

Whereas they would come for months on end & at will, they now have to count the days to ensure that they don't overstay the permitted 90/180 days. 

As @Alcalaina said, simply because there were previously no checks & there now are, they have lost that albilty.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> It refers to so-called 'swallows' who used to come to Spain for the winter, & second home owners. Both of which are tourists.
> 
> Whereas they would come for months on end & at will, they now have to count the days to ensure that they don't overstay the permitted 90/180 days.
> 
> As @Alcalaina said, simply because there were previously no checks & there now are, they have lost that albilty.


Interesting, why were there no checks, was this the initiative of Spain or the EU as part of their anti-terrorist policy? Or was it a policy of we can’t be arsed monitoring the movement of EU citizens? Why bother to have any law or policy if there is never any intention to enforce it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Interesting, why were there no checks, was this the initiative of Spain or the EU as part of their anti-terrorist policy? Or was it a policy of we can’t be arsed monitoring the movement of EU citizens? Why bother to have any law or policy if there is never any intention to enforce it?


Alcalaina already explained that.


----------



## RobertBran (Oct 28, 2021)

Isobella said:


> Old news too, was in all the papers weeks ago. there has always been retirees returning for various reasons. They will still come and go.


Thats true.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola, 
As someone looking to return to the UK after 19 years here, can I say my reasons are various but include the thought that there will be less ex-pats coming to live in Spain, but many tourists buying second homes will continue; I don't believe the 90 day rule affects that many from my experience. 

Davexf


----------

